# short deer video clips



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone have any little video clips? I don't have a digital video camera but wouldn't mind getting one. I did video tape this one in nov thru my spotter with my little point and shoot camera on video mode.
Not a very good clip, but I'd sure like to see some of your guys stuff!
If you make it full size you can see him better.

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m318 ... Theone.flv


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That old boy has a nice rack !!!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i'd do anything for that big guy.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That deer doesn't look short at all. I was expecting a fawn or pigmy picture based on the title of the thread.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a toad, I have some pretty sweet footage from over the past 2 years of about 5 kills and some pretty good footage of a few good bucks acting crazy during the rut. One of them runs across the road 20 yards in front of the pickup not even looking at us chasing a doe, then runs right through a guy's yard that's full of vehicles from people home to gun hunt. Pretty hillarious.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd sure like to see that video!

Hey if you guys want to have some fun why don't you try to guess what the buck on the video scores "gross". It's not the best video for judging a rack but sometimes that's all a person gets to see.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Goatboy, Do you have the sheds, or was he killed yet, what I'm asking is do you know the score allready?

Boy that is a tough guess.....I couldn't tell if he was a hawg 4x4 or a 5x5 first of all... has tremendous g2's and the 3's aren't to shabby either! .....that being said my guess is just hogwash , all I know is he's a shooter by most peoples standards. Guessing around 160 ??? give or take 20 inches


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Goatboy, Do you have the sheds, or was he killed yet, what I'm asking is do you know the score allready?

Boy that is a tough guess.....I couldn't tell if he was a hawg 4x4 or a 5x5 first of all... has tremendous g2's and the 3's aren't to shabby either! .....that being said my guess is just hogwash , all I know is he's a shooter by most peoples standards. Guessing around 160 ??? give or take 20 inches


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a shed from this past spring and I was lucky enough to harvest him with my muzzleloader in December. :wink:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Is the shed in your avatar? I would guess 169". Hell of a deer for a smoke stick.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

papapete said:


> Is the shed in your avatar? I would guess 169". Hell of a deer for a smoke stick.


No that's a different buck, we actually watched as two good bucks were fighting a couple years ago on Jan 1. It was intense but didn't last long and the smaller 4x4 ran off shaking his head and swerving all over the place, that's when we realised the other buck had knocked one of his antlers off. We ran down there and my son stepped on it buried in the powdery snow.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Lets see a Pic.......Are we close on the score...give me a hint, 4x4 or 5x5?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

what the heck is an "avatar" :-?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

headhunter
An Avatar is the picture on the left side of the screen under the posters user id. Like the picture of the license plate under my user id.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hats off, I have to figure out how to get my video clips on here, I don't know if anybody would be interested but I got some good footage also of smoking doe's out of the treestand, and the db blind. Im going to guess if your taking gross score, which Im sure you are 178 and some change. Goatboy PM with the score, so people can keep guessing.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah...pm me the score also.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Me too I guess


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Goatboy, the link no longer works


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry the link is messed up, just to let you know he grossed right at 166" 
His longest beam was 27 1/8 and G2 13". He's a main frame 4x4, well he does have a measurable 4 on one side and a cheater off one G2.
He also has a couple stickers at the base that are real close and if you give him them he's 169" gross.

would still like to see others video clipsand or photos, how about some trail cam photos? :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This is my favorite deer hunting clip from you tube. You've probably seen it, but it is a classic.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Good one!

This is by far my favorite home video, talk about awesome footage and a huge buck!

http://www.pineridgearchery.com/movies/ ... ck_web.wmv


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the post Goatboy....I saw that video for the first time on north american whitetail, and it is some of the sweetest home footage ever. Think the rut was on in Kansas?!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Now that was cool!!! Good thing he had the camera or his buddies would have never believed him!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You got to love the guys expression after he misses the third shot


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres another one,^^^^ anyone can tell can thats a glendel target buck!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

No deer in it but talk about a kick a$$ sled video! I'd love to do this, as long as that helicopter was close by! The Audio Slave makes for a cool video as well!
:beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that's insane


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

What happens if you run out of gas  Ive ran water before but not for quite that far!! That takes some serious guts to do that


----------

